# Westfield built Barnes



## manuel rivera (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi guys I'm new here, I recently picked a Westfield built Barnes 28" with flared front fender ,I would like to know the year. I'm assuming early 20s s# L43521 I need an expert opinion thanks.


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 2, 2018)

Mr.Columbia might know by serial # It looks teens or 20s. Very cool bike. Barnes was a 1890s bike company Westfield acquired name.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you shoe3 for your info, I will contact Mr. Columbia


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 2, 2018)

What a cool bike! Nice find!


----------



## Kato (Nov 2, 2018)

Super kool bike / find...........and prepare for your PM box to explode !!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 2, 2018)

Catfish would be the other with Columbia knowledge 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Nov 2, 2018)

All I know is I want it.
JKent


----------



## anders1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2018)

Can we get a photo of the crank hanger? I'm guessing 1923 / 24.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice.. wasn’t someone here wanting a 1k for the fenders like those.... :0.  1920’s seems right..


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 3, 2018)

Someone in trexlertown were asking 1200 for the pair


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 3, 2018)

catfish said:


> Can we get a photo of the crank hanger? I'm guessing 1923 / 24.



I send you a clear photo when I get home,I know it says pope on the chainring


----------



## Kato (Nov 21, 2018)

Any updates on this awesome find..............bike ??


----------



## SKPC (Nov 21, 2018)

Cool motobike.  Mucho intacto...


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 21, 2018)

Kato said:


> Any updates on this awesome find..............bike ??



No not yet I been very busy. I keep you posted.


----------



## Kato (Nov 21, 2018)

manuel rivera said:


> No not yet I been very busy. I keep you posted.




Yes !!!!    Post on " Watch "


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 22, 2018)

"L" could be 1920 (or 1933); sprocket hints toward earlier.
Generally looks more at 20; makes me wonder what little changed.
Rear wheel may be a clincher.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 22, 2018)

Kato said:


> Any updates on this awesome find..............bike ??





Archie Sturmer said:


> "L" could be 1920 (or 1933); sprocket hints toward earlier.
> Generally looks more at 20; makes me wonder what little changed.
> Rear wheel may be a clincher.



Rear wheel is from a modern lightweight 3 speed 26 in. I bought it like that, . The original brake arm still attached to the bike.  Is a Corbin two speed model 10.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 22, 2018)

So the fender was patented in 1916-17, and the 6-point sprocket resembles one in a Seminole Ad from 1920's (which also lists a Corbin).


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> So the fender was patented in 1916-17, and the 6-point sprocket resembles one in a Seminole Ad from 1920's (which also lists a Corbin).
> View attachment 906401View attachment 906400





Great info!


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 23, 2018)

catfish said:


> Great info!



I believe is 1920., Corbin two speed model 10 last year was 1920


----------



## Kato (Jan 10, 2019)

Monthly check in........


----------



## manuel rivera (Jan 10, 2019)

Kato said:


> Monthly check in........



LoL! I know,  I been busy doing some home improvement. Hopefully I start to do something in a couple of weeks.


----------



## manuel rivera (Jan 10, 2019)

Kato said:


> Monthly check in........



Thanks for checking in ☺️


----------



## Kato (Feb 14, 2019)

Monthly check in @manuel rivera


----------



## manuel rivera (Feb 15, 2019)

Kato said:


> Monthly check in @manuel rivera



Sorry brother ,bike still in the same corner in my basement. I haven't had time to clean it , I promise I will have some progress for the next monthly check


----------



## Kato (Feb 15, 2019)

manuel rivera said:


> Sorry brother ,bike still in the same corner in my basement. I haven't had time to clean it , I promise I will have some progress for the next monthly check




Sounds good to me - looking forward to info !!!


----------



## highship (Feb 15, 2019)

I wonder if the name Barnes is some how relates to Barnes airport in Westfield , Ma. which of coarse is where Columbia was out of.


----------



## manuel rivera (Feb 15, 2019)

highship said:


> I wonder if the name Barnes is some how relates to Barnes airport in Westfield , Ma. which of coarse is where Columbia was out of.



Good question.  catfish or Mr. Columbia may have the answer. Now I'm curious


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 16, 2019)

That is one sexy bicycle Manuel, can you at least post some teaser photos so we can all live in anticipation!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 17, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pope-barnes-westfield.48092/#post-277122


highship said:


> I wonder if the name Barnes is some how relates to Barnes Aviation Field (BAF) in Westfield Mass., where, (besides Hartford, Conn.), Pope and Westfield were once based.



*The 1920* _black _bicycle pictured does not reflect the ToC _yellow _fellow or _white _flyer in the online article about Syracuse, NY (state
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_cycling_in_Syracuse,_New_York#*Barnes_Cycle_Company*

"_*In 1936*, Mrs. Vincent E. Barnes and her daughter Saddie Knox donated an additional 297 acres (1.2 km²) to the city of Westfield. 
"Shortly thereafter, the Westfield City Council voted to name the 'airport' after the family who made it possible, Barnes_".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westfield-Barnes_Regional_Airport

Pancho *Barnes *was the mother of Edwards A.F.B.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pancho_Barnes


----------



## highship (Feb 17, 2019)

Strange... your quote of my post is not actually what I posted... and your link that takes me back to one of my old post asking the same question also has stuff written in it that I didn't post... weird, maybe I have been hacked.

Oh well, question still stands, is the bike related to the airport?


----------



## Kato (Apr 11, 2019)

manuel rivera said:


> Sorry brother ,bike still in the same corner in my basement. I haven't had time to clean it , I promise I will have some progress for the next monthly check




April check in..........


----------



## manuel rivera (Apr 11, 2019)

Kato said:


> April check in..........



I took the time to work on two Western flyers that I'm planning to take to copake. Now I have the time to work on the Westfield. Let's see what I can find tomorrow at the swap meet.. I send you pics of my project  soon.  Are you plan to go to Copake?


----------



## Kato (May 16, 2019)

Mid-May check in


----------



## catfish (May 16, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## manuel rivera (May 16, 2019)

Kato said:


> Mid-May check in



I bought a set of wood rims with a model A  ND hub  I have to do a serious clean on them. About the bike. I sprayed a little of WD40 . Still to scrub a little more. Good weather is around the corner and I will spend more time. I'm thinking to build another rear wheel with a corbin model 10. That's the one that came on the bike. It's been difficult to find, I will send you a couple of pics. When I get a chance.


----------



## Kato (Jun 19, 2019)

Mid-June check in.............


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 1, 2019)

Kato said:


> Mid-June check in.............





Sigue.

Sigue.

Sigue.

Y G.luck with this Muchachon 


Jajaja........


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2019)

Check 1


----------



## Kato (Nov 1, 2019)

@manuel rivera 

Holy smokes....................November 1st check in


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 1, 2019)

Kato said:


> @manuel rivera
> 
> Holy smokes....................November 1st check in



Ha! That's right!  I cool down for a while but I did a little progress


----------



## Kato (Nov 1, 2019)

manuel rivera said:


> Ha! That's right!  I cool down for a while but I did a little progress
> 
> Now you're talking...............slowly but surely - looking good !!!!
> I'll still be watching


----------



## Kato (Jul 9, 2021)

manuel rivera said:


> Ha! That's right!  I cool down for a while but I did a little progressView attachment 1089143




Still watching.........been quite a while BUT I saw you were active here today 
How it going.................and going with that killer arse bike ???


----------



## manuel rivera (Jul 10, 2021)

Kato said:


> Still watching.........been quite a while BUT I saw you were active here today
> How it going.................and going with that killer arse bike ???



Hi there! I been working  in other projects  but hopefully  I clean and ride the westie before the end of  summer.  Thanks for stopping by


----------

